# Dangers of Eating Uncooked Dried Pasta?



## Henry's_Mamma

My toddler son got into some dried pasta today. He ate quite a few pieces (yucky, if you ask me). Anyway, is there any harm in it?


----------



## joesmom

I hope not, because Joe loves it. Anytime I make spaghetti he has to eat some of it before I cook it!


----------



## weebitty2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Henry's_Mamma*
My toddler son got into some dried pasta today. He ate quite a few pieces (yucky, if you ask me). Anyway, is there any harm in it?

Hrmn. If there was, I think I'd be dead by now. I love dried sketti noodles


----------



## lisap

DD ate quite a few soba noodles yesterday and she's fine!


----------



## tayndrewsmama

I can't imagine there would be a problem with that. Maybe if it was the refrigerated kind, but I highly doubt the dried noodles would be a problem.


----------



## PikkuMyy

It's just flour and water. So, no.


----------



## callmemama

Depending on how much was eaten, its possible! My dh has a cow because ds and I like raw pasta. He pointed out how much pasta swells when it is hydrated. So if you ate a ton, it could over-fill your stomach (he claims it can kill you







). This is truth according to dh, but it does make some sense to me.


----------



## weebitty2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *callmemama*
Depending on how much was eaten, its possible! My dh has a cow because ds and I like raw pasta. He pointed out how much pasta swells when it is hydrated. So if you ate a ton, it could over-fill your stomach (he claims it can kill you







). This is truth according to dh, but it does make some sense to me.









I think you'd really have to almost literally eat a ton though .. It doesn't swell THAT much. (Says she who's eaten entire boxes of sketti noodles)


----------



## Cranberry

DS used to love to eat uncooked pasta!


----------



## Henry's_Mamma

Thanks ladies. My ds eats very strange things so I wasn't surprised when I found him happily munching on some dried mini-penne. I guess I was worried about him choking or hurting himself on all the sharp edges. Paranoid mama, as you can see! :LOL


----------



## melissa17s

Just thought I might mention that I had a roommate that said he had his apendix removed because he ate undercooked pasta. He said that rice can also irritate apendixes or so his doc said at the time. Eversince, I have been careful to eat fully cooked pasta and rice.


----------

